# growing hay in florida



## littlequail (Aug 5, 2011)

hi there, 

well we live in central Florida, and i would like to have some Homegrown Livestock feeds, i have some grain mixes but i wanted to also do hay, and it seems no matter what i read it says "cool-weather" areas :bored: well this is FLORIDA, i wanted alfalfa, maybe timothy and mix it with clover, or something else? but anything i turn too seems it cant be grown here. only bermuda hay, which i wanted a High quality hay and i never heard of it being it. this would feed rabbits,goats, anything else we get on the farm. what should i grow?​


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2012)

Sounds as though you're from out of state or least haven't fooled with hay before down here. Timothy, alfalfa and clover are northern forages. Florida is a different world and we have different grasses and legumes that can be grown here.

Here's a good place to get started learning.

*Florida Forage Grass Varieties*
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/topic_forage_grass_varieties

Florida grows a lot of hay and raises a lot of livestock on it. But you have to learn what can and cannot be done here. The EDIS database will give you access to many (most) of the Florida Extension Service documents. Once you have a grasp of the basics you can then approach your local county extension agent to investigate what is most likely to work in your circumstances.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Perennial Peanuts make good hay too


----------



## littlequail (Aug 5, 2011)

thanks for the help, we just want to grow for our livestock i would like to do peanut, but the plant does not give seed, so growing it seems to much of a hassle, am looking in to other seeds, just not sure what to get, i don't wanna order a HUGE bag, anyone know of any company's that would sell smaller amounts of seed


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

you ought to be able to grow crimson clover in the fall/winter down your way- I have a beautiful crop every year here.

you can probably also grow various bermuda grass strains for hay


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

this outfit has a lot of varieties of all sorts of pasture products and are located in Dade City so they can probably advise you as well

http://www.hancockseed.com/


----------



## Amadioranch (Jun 18, 2011)

I sure cant see why alfalfa wouldnt grow like mad in Florida. Its a huge crop for us here in Phoenix Az. Grows all year long so you cant say that it cant take the heat.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2012)

But it can't take the humidity.


----------

